# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  KC EXTREME ... RACE to 80cm

## Dony Lesmana

Berawal dari kumpul2 NL ( Nishikigoi Laper )  penghobby yg gila gila .. grup WA , satu hari chat bisa ampe 5000.. maka di luncurkanlah event ini

KC RACE to 80

Penasihat : Dony Lesmana RDF
Ketua      : GUNCHE MALUTEN 
Wakil       : STANLEY
IT           : FUNG GRIFFIN

Berikut aturannya :

KC ini hanya berlaku bagi ikan 1 warna yaitu 

1. Karashi
2. Benigoi
3. Chagoi
4. Ogon
5. Platinum

Ukuran pada saat pendaftaran adalah maximal 25 cm  Harga Maximal Rp 1.500.000

Uang pendaftaran cukup Rp 100.000

HADIAH : WINNER TAKE IT ALL UANG PENDAFTARAN

Peraturan : 

1. Pendaftaran harus dengan ukuran di samping kiri atau kanan
2. Masa pendaftaran 1-30 april 2015
3. Jika ketahuan melanggar dari sisi size atau harga maka akan didiskualifikasi

Penentuan pemenang

1. KC ini bukan Kc keindahan atau semok atau aduhai ... YG PENTING PANJANG
2. Foto ikan dengan bak ukur 
3. Video ikan selama 30 detik
4. Setelah Foto dan Video dikirimkan maka akan team memverifikasi ukuran tersebut.
    Jika diluar kota maka pemenang harus mengundang team tersebut dengan biaya dan akomodasi yg 
    layak.
5. KC ini tanpa ada batasan waktu.. yg pertama 80 cm itulah pemenangnya
6. setiap orang hanya boleh maksimal 2 ekor.
7. Harus dipiara di kolam sendiri , kalau sampai di kolam orang lain maka akan didiskualifikasi.
8. Update Video Ikan dikolam adalah setiap bulan tanpa perlu diangkat ikannya.
9. Segala bentuk penipuan akan mendapatkan balasan dari Tuhan YME.. 
10. KC ini hanya akan berjalan jika minimal 50 ekor.


Hal hal lainnya yg belum dirumuskan akan diatur segera dengan jujur dan terbuka

Terima kasih 


Dony Lesmana RDF MM

----------


## david_pupu

Wkwkwkwk mantapppp

----------


## filbert

Rdf MM apa tuh singkatannya?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Rdf MM apa tuh singkatannya?


wah bro.. itu rahasia tingkat tinggi

----------


## fajarhto

Kasih makan dacronnn ...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

setuju ga ada aturan tambahan :

kalau mati denda Rp 250.000.. hahahhahaha

----------


## GRiffiN

Filter dacron akan bekerja keras Hahaha.

itu point no 9 kok bertentangan banget dengan team hasbro Hahahaha.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Filter dacron akan bekerja keras Hahaha.
> 
> itu point no 9 kok bertentangan banget dengan team hasbro Hahahaha.


point no 9 harus ada bro.. karena ini kuncinya kejujuran ... hahahha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Filter dacron akan bekerja keras Hahaha.
> 
> itu point no 9 kok bertentangan banget dengan team hasbro Hahahaha.



Terima kasih anda telah menjadi pengikut NEW RDF ( Republik Dacron Filter )

----------


## LDJ

Wah ini grup NL apa2an kok Nishikigoi Laper ? Kirain NeoLulung

*huntingikanmodeON

----------


## GRiffiN

> Terima kasih anda telah menjadi pengikut NEW RDF ( Republik Dacron Filter )


Hahaha.. itu bukan dacron sembarangan, itu dacron special import dari eropa.

----------


## Bayuadhi737

8. Update Video Ikan dikolam adalah setiap bulan tanpa perlu diangkat ikannya.
Om Dony, jangan setiap bulan boleh.... Tawar dikit ya.... Per 3 bulan aja... :Behindsofa:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om DL,

Boleh nawar engga jadi 70 cm aja ? Kalau 80 cm terlalu sadis.

----------


## frostbitez

Iya 70 ajah...vote yuk
G prefer 70cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om DL,
> 
> Boleh nawar engga jadi 70 cm aja ? Kalau 80 cm terlalu sadis.





> Iya 70 ajah...vote yuk
> G prefer 70cm



kalau 70cm cukup piara difiber juga sampe om om...  :Puke:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 8. Update Video Ikan dikolam adalah setiap bulan tanpa perlu diangkat ikannya.
> Om Dony, jangan setiap bulan boleh.... Tawar dikit ya.... Per 3 bulan aja...


video iini buat mastiin aja sih ikannya ada dikolam yg sama ... hahahhaa... ga usa bagus2 bgt... 2 bulan ok lah ya

----------


## 9KOI

Wahhh seru euyy.... Ikutan ahhhh

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Instrupsi pak ketua......

Kok belum ada yg daftar ya?

He he he.....

----------


## 9KOI

Numpang saran om, klo penjuriannya dibreakdown 3x pertama siapa paling duluan size 50, kemudian 65 baru 80 lebih seru gak ya?

----------


## frostbitez

Nah make sense
Masalahnya kan race om don...ke 70 or 80 tetep race
Lari 100m lebih famous loh dr lari 400m
F1 jg lebih famous dr nascar
Hehehe

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Numpang saran om, klo penjuriannya dibreakdown 3x pertama siapa paling duluan size 50, kemudian 65 baru 80 lebih seru gak ya?


Setuju banget.......

Penilaian ke 1 = size 50 cm
Penilaian ke 2 = size 65 cm
Penilaian ke 3 = size 80 cm

Fast & Furious......

Siapa cepat dia dapat....

----------


## owi

waduh berat nih 80 cm

----------


## fajarhto

> Setuju banget.......
> 
> Penilaian ke 1 = size 50 cm
> Penilaian ke 2 = size 65 cm
> Penilaian ke 3 = size 80 cm
> 
> Fast & Furious......
> 
> Siapa cepat dia dapat....


kalau mau di bagi seperti ini pakai sistem skor angka untuk setiap penilaian ..persis race musiman ...
jadi pemenangnya yah yang mengumpul 3 angka terlebih dahulu ...huahahaha

----------


## filbert

Kalau 80 cm lama banget sih dari size 25cm. 70 lbh masuk akal targetnnya dan mgkn kurang dari 2 tahun. Sizenya apa gak disamain aja sama kc senang2 start awal 30

----------


## Elecson

Bakal seru ini

----------


## GRiffiN

start 60-70-80 saja, biar lebih extreme, kayaknya kalau 50 banyak suhu2 disini cepet capainya.

----------


## Jian Guo

Kalau 1 warna setelah saya coba 1th masuk nisai awal 50cm- 55cm 1th berikutnya bisa di 65cm -70cm tergantung bawaan. sansai nya bisa 75cm yonsai 80cm. Hahah itupun kalau ga kalap di jual duluan soalnya ikannya sudah kebesaran hihihi

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> start 60-70-80 saja, biar lebih extreme, kayaknya kalau 50 banyak suhu2 disini cepet capainya.


Setuju.... Tapi .... Kalo race to 80cm.... Bisa bisa 2th lebih neeeh Om Dony... Keburu bosan nanti Om...

----------


## LDJ

> Kalau 1 warna setelah saya coba 1th masuk nisai awal 50cm- 55cm 1th berikutnya bisa di 65cm -70cm tergantung bawaan. sansai nya bisa 75cm yonsai 80cm. Hahah itupun kalau ga kalap di jual duluan soalnya ikannya sudah kebesaran hihihi


Hehw semua bener..
Tapi yg paling bener ya klo ga kalap terjual duluan hahahaha

----------


## abiserpong

> Kalau 1 warna setelah saya coba 1th masuk nisai awal 50cm- 55cm 1th berikutnya bisa di 65cm -70cm tergantung bawaan. sansai nya bisa 75cm yonsai 80cm. Hahah itupun kalau ga kalap di jual duluan soalnya ikannya sudah kebesaran hihihi


Yuppp.... setuju dengan om JG.
Bagi pengalaman keeping koi sewarna aja, dari tosai untuk mencapai 80 cm ... normalnya butuh waktu 4 tahun.
Dengan catatan genetik koi, kondisi kolam ideal..... serta koi sehat selalu tentunya.

Saya yakin dan percaya om sekalian yang aktif di forum ini banyak yang sudah memenuhi kriteria di atas.
Semoga  banyak yang bisa lulus uji kesabaran dan ketekunan juga untuk 4 tahun ke depan  :Becky: 
Sangat menantang, selamat berlomba.
Salam Koi's.

----------


## abiserpong

> Yuppp.... setuju dengan om JG.
> Bagi pengalaman keeping koi sewarna aja, dari tosai untuk mencapai 80 cm ... normalnya butuh waktu 4 tahun.
> Dengan catatan genetik koi, kondisi kolam ideal..... serta koi sehat selalu tentunya.
> 
> Saya yakin dan percaya om sekalian yang aktif di forum ini banyak yang sudah memenuhi kriteria di atas.
> Semoga  banyak yang bisa lulus uji kesabaran dan ketekunan juga untuk 4 tahun ke depan 
> Sangat menantang, selamat berlomba.
> Salam Koi's.


Titip peraturan yang menjelaskan, 
Biar ga jadi masalah nantinya ..... gimana dengan kondisi koi yang bengkok atau body shape/ perut - pangkal ekor yang tidak simetris tapi lebih dulu mencapai 80 cm.

Banyak sekali koi yang di keeping hobbies dari tosai mengalami hal ini setelah mencapai ukuran di atas 70 cm...
Salam.

----------


## h3ln1k

wuih mantab ni  :Thumb:

----------


## david_pupu

waw KC 4 taon, hmmm hmmm kuat ngk yaaa wkwkwk

----------


## wen

Daftar pertamax karashi okawa 18cm foto menyusul sdh keburu masuk kolam harga 1.5jt

----------


## fajarhto

> wuih mantab ni


Nah boleh nih om helmi ..lelang pilihan khusus buat kc extreme

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Pertanyaan nih Om :

kalau ada yg start Di 15 cm Dan ada yg start Di 30 cm gimana ya ?
apakah pasti yg 15 cm kalah ?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Titip peraturan yang menjelaskan, 
> Biar ga jadi masalah nantinya ..... gimana dengan kondisi koi yang bengkok atau body shape/ perut - pangkal ekor yang tidak simetris tapi lebih dulu mencapai 80 cm.
> 
> Banyak sekali koi yang di keeping hobbies dari tosai mengalami hal ini setelah mencapai ukuran di atas 70 cm...
> Salam.



kalau ini si Om member88 banyak nih.

----------


## fajarhto

> Daftar pertamax karashi okawa 18cm foto menyusul sdh keburu masuk kolam harga 1.5jt


Pendataan baru di mulai tgl 1 april om ..

Peraturan : 

 1. Pendaftaran harus dengan ukuran di samping kiri atau kanan
 2. Masa pendaftaran 1-30 april 2015
 3. Jika ketahuan melanggar dari sisi size atau harga maka akan didiskualifikasi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Terima kasih om om semua atas masukannya... sepanjang hari memang saya diamkan sambil menampung input2 yg ada 

jadi demikian perubahan peraturannya menurut masukkann teman2

1. Start awal max 25 cm per tanggal didaftarkan ( 1-30 april 2015 ). Harga max 1,5 jt

2. Periode penjurian dibagi 2 yaitu
    1. Siapa yg paling cepat menuju 60 cm itu menjadi pemenang chapter 1.
       Hadiah chapter pertama adalah 40 % dari seluruh uang pendaftaran.

    2. Dalam waktu 1 tahun yaitu sampai tanggal 1 mei 2016 seluruh peserta wajib mengukur ikannya dan mepostingnya 
       diforum.. Yg dibawah 60 cm dalam kurun waktu 1 Mei 2015 - 1 mei 2016 AKAN DIGUGURKAN .

3. Tahun kedua 1 Mei 2016 - 1 mei 2017 jika ada yg mencapai 80 cm terlebih dahulu itulah pemenangnya atau jika belum ada yang mencapai 80 cm pada tanggal 1 mei 2017.. maka size TERPANJANG akan menjadi pemenangnya.

4. Setiap 2 bulan harus meposting video selama 30 detik dengan posisi ikan di kolam atau fiber ditempat pemiliknya
    Jika tidak memposting Video maka akan GUGUR

5. Ikan _hanya diukur panjangnya_ , bengkok , jelek atau apapun juga, perut besar sebelah bahkan sinking pun tidak akan berpengaruh pada kemenangan .. Ingat ini KC EXTREME ... 

6. Uang Pendaftaran tetap Rp. 100.000.

7. KC hanya berlangsung jika ada 50 ekor ikan .. 1 orang max 2 ekor Why ?? ga serulah kalo cm ntn race 5 orang aja...

8. SEGALA BENTUK PENIPUAN AKAN DIBALAS TUHAN YME..

Terima kasih 

Dony Lesmana RDF MM

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Terima kasih om om semua atas masukannya... sepanjang hari memang saya diamkan sambil menampung input2 yg ada 
> 
> jadi demikian perubahan peraturannya menurut masukkann teman2
> 
> 1. Start awal max 25 cm per tanggal didaftarkan ( 1-30 april 2015 ). Harga max 1,5 jt
> 
> 2. Periode penjurian dibagi 2 yaitu
>     1. Siapa yg paling cepat menuju 60 cm itu menjadi pemenang chapter 1.
>        Hadiah chapter pertama adalah 40 % dari seluruh uang pendaftaran.
> ...


Siap Om Dony, aturan sudah lebih baik dan masuk akal.... Peserta minimal harus 50 ikan? Kalo ternyata hanya 40 peserta aja bagaimana Om Dony? Batal kah? Takutnya sudah beli ikan... Even KC Extreme ini batal. :Nono:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Siap Om Dony, aturan sudah lebih baik dan masuk akal.... Peserta minimal harus 50 ikan? Kalo ternyata hanya 40 peserta aja bagaimana Om Dony? Batal kah? Takutnya sudah beli ikan... Even KC Extreme ini batal.


sesuai dengan negara kita ini.. nanti akan ads musyawarah mufakat bersama capt... no worries.. sementara ini 50 ikan dulu aja...

----------


## fajarhto

> Terima kasih om om semua atas masukannya... sepanjang hari memang saya diamkan sambil menampung input2 yg ada 
> 
> jadi demikian perubahan peraturannya menurut masukkann teman2
> 
> 1. Start awal max 25 cm per tanggal didaftarkan ( 1-30 april 2015 ). Harga max 1,5 jt
> 
> 2. Periode penjurian dibagi 2 yaitu
>     1. Siapa yg paling cepat menuju 60 cm itu menjadi pemenang chapter 1.
>        Hadiah chapter pertama adalah 40 % dari seluruh uang pendaftaran.
> ...


Bijaksana sekali ... plok plok plok!

----------


## david_pupu

eyaaahh ntr ilmu mak erot pada keluar semua wkwkwkwk biar cepet panjang. Wkwkwkwk

----------


## Gunche

Ikuuuuuttttt tapi dah lewat dari 25 lagi.
Kacau nih bos DL

----------


## waterkeeper

Ayo hunting ikan 1 warna !!!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

6. Uang Pendaftaran tetap Rp. 100.000.
Apa sebaiknya Uang pendaftaran ini dinaikan di antara Rp. 200.000 - Rp. 250.000 untuk meningkatkan nilai hadiah nya Om Dony.

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Ada baiknya kualitas ikan juga tetap dijadikan standart bukan sekedar panjang...biar ada rasa prikeikanan...ikan benar2 dirawat bukan hanya dipaksa tumbuh besar. Kita ini kan koi lover....bukan adu cupang wkwkwkwk

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Ada baiknya kualitas ikan juga tetap dijadikan standart bukan sekedar panjang...biar ada rasa prikeikanan...ikan benar2 dirawat bukan hanya dipaksa tumbuh besar. Kita ini kan koi lover....bukan adu cupang wkwkwkwk


Mungkin kalo kualitas ikan juga di jadikan standard, nanti tujuan awal dari KC ini akan berbeda... Sehingga tema awal Race to 80, dimana tujuan awal hanya berlomba ikan siapa yg cepat duluan ke 80cm berdasarkan time frame berubah menjadi seperti KC biasa di mana nilai ikan terpanjang bukan tujuan utamanya. CMIIW

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Mungkin kalo kualitas ikan juga di jadikan standard, nanti tujuan awal dari KC ini akan berbeda... Sehingga tema awal Race to 80, dimana tujuan awal hanya berlomba ikan siapa yg cepat duluan ke 80cm berdasarkan time frame berubah menjadi seperti KC biasa di mana nilai ikan terpanjang bukan tujuan utamanya. CMIIW


Kalau menurut sy tujuan awal tetap sesuai tema yaitu ikan siapa yang cepat mencapai 80 cm. hanya kondisi ikan harus tetap baik. Mengenai time frame ini pun jadi berbeda dengan kc biasa yang ditetapkan waktunya 3 atau 6 atau 12 bulan. Jadi tujuannya tetap seperti awal ikan mana yang mencapai 80cm terlebih dahulu hanya syarat dipersulit sedikit dengan kondisi ikan yang tetap terjaga baik tidak bengkok dll....kalau perlu ikan bengkok di diskualifikasi. Biar lebih ekstreem. 

Hanya sekedar masukkan om.

----------


## fajarhto

> Kalau menurut sy tujuan awal tetap sesuai tema yaitu ikan siapa yang cepat mencapai 80 cm. hanya kondisi ikan harus tetap baik. Mengenai time frame ini pun jadi berbeda dengan kc biasa yang ditetapkan waktunya 3 atau 6 atau 12 bulan. Jadi tujuannya tetap seperti awal ikan mana yang mencapai 80cm terlebih dahulu hanya syarat dipersulit sedikit dengan kondisi ikan yang tetap terjaga baik tidak bengkok dll....kalau perlu ikan bengkok di diskualifikasi. Biar lebih ekstreem. 
> 
> Hanya sekedar masukkan om.


setuju om ... fisik ikan tetap sehat, normal dan hidup  saat penilaian... yah bocel-bocel dikit bolehlah namanya juga ikan yaaa.

----------


## Elecson

Saya mau tanya hunting koi tersebut dimana?

----------


## Elecson

Saya minta saran para suhu mau hunting koi tersebut dimana yah?

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Kalau menurut sy tujuan awal tetap sesuai tema yaitu ikan siapa yang cepat mencapai 80 cm. hanya kondisi ikan harus tetap baik. Mengenai time frame ini pun jadi berbeda dengan kc biasa yang ditetapkan waktunya 3 atau 6 atau 12 bulan. Jadi tujuannya tetap seperti awal ikan mana yang mencapai 80cm terlebih dahulu hanya syarat dipersulit sedikit dengan kondisi ikan yang tetap terjaga baik tidak bengkok dll....kalau perlu ikan bengkok di diskualifikasi. Biar lebih ekstreem. 
> 
> Hanya sekedar masukkan om.


Siap Om Mikaelsebastian.... Setuju kalo begono.... Maaf newbie yg berpendapat neeeh... :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## beearacer

> Saya minta saran para suhu mau hunting koi tersebut dimana yah?


kalo udah dapet jawaban tolong yang newbie ini dibisikin ya om..  ::

----------


## epoe

waachh ikannya banyak (berdesak2), ngga mungkin bisa 80cm ..... (kolam 2 x 4m diisi 60 ekor)

----------


## GRiffiN

Apakah kalau gk dirawat bisa segampang itu ke 80?

Saya sih lebih setuju kontes race to 80 tanpa peduli overall beauty.

----------


## frostbitez

ini spesialisasi kolam tpi bikin jumbo in short time 
Kolam alsut blom terbukti nih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Terima kasih om om semua atas masukannya... sepanjang hari memang saya diamkan sambil menampung input2 yg ada 

jadi demikian perubahan peraturannya menurut masukkann teman2

1. Start awal max 25 cm per tanggal didaftarkan ( 1-30 april 2015 ). Harga max 1,5 jt

2. Periode penjurian dibagi 2 yaitu
    1. Siapa yg paling cepat menuju 60 cm itu menjadi pemenang chapter 1.
       Hadiah chapter pertama adalah 40 % dari seluruh uang pendaftaran.

    2. Dalam waktu 1 tahun yaitu sampai tanggal 1 mei 2016 seluruh peserta wajib mengukur ikannya dan mepostingnya 
       diforum.. Yg dibawah 60 cm dalam kurun waktu 1 Mei 2015 - 1 mei 2016 AKAN DIGUGURKAN .

3. Tahun kedua 1 Mei 2016 - 1 mei 2017 jika ada yg mencapai 80 cm terlebih dahulu itulah pemenangnya atau jika belum ada yang mencapai 80 cm pada tanggal 1 mei 2017.. maka size TERPANJANG akan menjadi pemenangnya.

4. Setiap 2 bulan harus meposting video selama 30 detik dengan posisi ikan di kolam atau fiber ditempat pemiliknya
    Jika tidak memposting Video maka akan GUGUR

5. Ikan _hanya diukur panjangnya_ , bengkok , jelek atau apapun juga, perut besar sebelah bahkan sinking pun tidak akan berpengaruh pada kemenangan .. Ingat ini KC EXTREME ... 

6. Uang Pendaftaran Rp. 200.000.

7. KC hanya berlangsung jika ada 50 ekor ikan .. 1 orang max 2 ekor Why ?? ga serulah kalo cm ntn race 5 orang aja...

8. SEGALA BENTUK PENIPUAN AKAN DIBALAS TUHAN YME..

Terima kasih 

Dony Lesmana RDF MM

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ini spesialisasi kolam tpi bikin jumbo in short time 
> Kolam alsut blom terbukti nih


Fiber sunter sudah tebukti

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Fiber sunter sudah tebukti


saya lebih percaya TPI.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> saya lebih percaya TPI.


Televisi Pintar Ikan

----------


## 9KOI

Sekalian promo... Sy banyak stok ogon nihh  ::

----------


## owi

> Terima kasih om om semua atas masukannya... sepanjang hari memang saya diamkan sambil menampung input2 yg ada 
> 
> jadi demikian perubahan peraturannya menurut masukkann teman2
> 
> 1. Start awal max 25 cm per tanggal didaftarkan ( 1-30 april 2015 ). Harga max 1,5 jt
> 
> 2. Periode penjurian dibagi 2 yaitu
>     1. Siapa yg paling cepat menuju 60 cm itu menjadi pemenang chapter 1.
>        Hadiah chapter pertama adalah 40 % dari seluruh uang pendaftaran.
> ...


wah mantep.... udah fix belom peraturannya om?

----------


## fajarhto

> Sekalian promo... Sy banyak stok ogon nihh


Foto indukan dan asalnya serta sizenya om ..

----------


## david_pupu

om 9koi lokasi dimana ??

----------


## 9KOI

@om fajarto: asli sumedang om size 65

@om pupu: di bandung om

----------


## 9KOI

Ini sodaranya om

----------


## david_pupu

om 9koi minta no hp / pin bb dong hehehehe

----------


## 9KOI

Siap om 7E5C838A  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hari Rabu 1 april sdh bisa daftar .. are you raedy ???

----------


## LDJ

> Hari Rabu 1 april sdh bisa daftar .. are you raedy ???


25 or 30 cm ni sekarang ?

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> 25 or 30 cm ni sekarang ?


Om Dony.... Max ikan jadi 30cm kan.... Bisa pada mutung neeh kalo tetap 25 cm :Argue:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

1. Start awal max 30cm per tanggal didaftarkan ( 1-30 april 2015 ). Harga max 1,5 jt

2. Periode penjurian dibagi 2 yaitu
1. Siapa yg paling cepat menuju 60 cm itu menjadi pemenang chapter 1.
Hadiah chapter pertama adalah 40 % dari seluruh uang pendaftaran.

2. Dalam waktu 1 tahun yaitu sampai tanggal 1 mei 2016 seluruh peserta wajib mengukur ikannya dan mepostingnya 
diforum.. Yg dibawah 60 cm dalam kurun waktu 1 Mei 2015 - 1 mei 2016 AKAN DIGUGURKAN .

3. Tahun kedua 1 Mei 2016 - 1 mei 2017 jika ada yg mencapai 80 cm terlebih dahulu itulah pemenangnya atau jika belum ada yang mencapai 80 cm pada tanggal 1 mei 2017.. maka size TERPANJANG akan menjadi pemenangnya.

4. Setiap 2 bulan harus meposting video selama 30 detik dengan posisi ikan di kolam atau fiber ditempat pemiliknya
Jika tidak memposting Video maka akan GUGUR

5. Ikan hanya diukur panjangnya , bengkok , jelek atau apapun juga, perut besar sebelah bahkan sinking pun tidak akan berpengaruh pada kemenangan .. Ingat ini KC EXTREME ... 

6. Uang Pendaftaran Rp. 200.000.

7. KC hanya berlangsung jika ada 50 ekor ikan .. 1 orang max 2 ekor Why ?? ga serulah kalo cm ntn race 5 orang aja...

8. SEGALA BENTUK PENIPUAN AKAN DIBALAS TUHAN YME..

Terima kasih 

Dony Lesmana RDF MM

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ya sdh boleh dimulai pendaftarannya

ayo balapannnnn

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Daftar pertama 

Karashi si tompel tiny  30 cm..



Karashi 2 si frostwhite 25 cm

----------


## Elecson

Mantap. Om Dony

----------


## fajarhto

Karashi 25cm by fajarhto daftar....

----------


## fajarhto

Lanjut....

----------


## Gunche

Daftar ke 3....

Chagoi Ijo Lumut DonoEmon.

Jenis : Chagoi
Farm : Otsuka
Size : 14,5cm
Dealer : Spectrum Koi
Tanggal Ambil : 31 Maret 2015
Harga Beli : Rp 500.000,-
Nick daftar: Gunche

Berikut Penampakan si unyil DonoEmon:




Berikut penampakan video si unyil DonoEmon:

----------


## fajarhto

> Karashi 25cm by fajarhto daftar....


Farm : Sakai 
Harga 1,5jt

----------


## MaLuTen

Om Dony mohon rekapnya ya Om Don.....Sayank...
Jangan Males gitu ah...
Btw uang pendaftaran transfer ke siapa nih Om Sayank eh Om Don?
Jangan ke rekening Kinchung ya Om....

----------


## fajarhto

KC RACE to 80

 Penasihat : Dony Lesmana RDF
 Ketua : GUNCHE MALUTEN 
 Wakil : STANLEY
 IT : FUNG GRIFFIN

----------


## MaLuTen

Btw Om Gunche berani amat lawan Suhu Dony di fur size 1/2 nya???
Dah itu karashi lawan chagoi lagi...
Ga salah Om Gunche??

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Daftar pertama 
> 
> Karashi si tompel tiny  30 cm..
> 
> 
> 
> Karashi 2 si frostwhite 25 cm


oya lupa.. ini karashi saki , dealer joe koi .. harga Rp 1,5 jt per ekor

----------


## wen

> Farm : Sakai 
> Harga 1,5jt


Om Fajar bs tlng bisikin dimana dpt karashi sakai? Tq

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Rekap

1. Dony Lesmana   2 ekor
2. Fajarhto           1 ekor
3. Gunche            1 ekor

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Daftar pertama 
> 
> Karashi si tompel tiny  30 cm..
> 
> 
> 
> Karashi 2 si frostwhite 25 cm


Tuh kan.... Makanya max size 30cm.... Om Dony sudah ngebut duluan

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Tuh kan.... Makanya max size 30cm.... Om Dony sudah ngebut duluan


yoi capt... ini permintaan kawan2 di NL..  makanya kita di voor ama prof gunche pak 15 cm.. bentar lagi juga dia panik nyari yg 30 cm ... hahahaha

----------


## fajarhto

> Karashi 25cm by fajarhto daftar....


Farm : Sakai 
Dealer : Joe koi
 Harga 1,5jt

----------


## fajarhto

> Om Fajar bs tlng bisikin dimana dpt karashi sakai? Tq


@om wen, ikan dr om joe koi nii..

----------


## Rotkiv

Wuizz ud pada mulai keluarin prajuritnya ni..
Om don malah masi disumpetin.
Om rama jg mana neh dengan kolam barunya.. hihi..
Mantep om gunce maju dengan prajurit terkecil.
Yg kolamnya kecil kaya saya kayaknya pada nonton doank ni.. haha.. 5ton.. nasibb..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wuizz ud pada mulai keluarin prajuritnya ni..
> Om don malah masi disumpetin.
> Om rama jg mana neh dengan kolam barunya.. hihi..
> Mantep om gunce maju dengan prajurit terkecil.
> Yg kolamnya kecil kaya saya kayaknya pada nonton doank ni.. haha.. 5ton.. nasibb..


Aku jg khusus extreme pake bak fiber aja nih om... ayooo om

----------


## Rotkiv

Baru mudeng itu nama ikannya om don. Sy kira punya om indra dan om han..
haha

----------


## Rotkiv

> Aku jg khusus extreme pake bak fiber aja nih om... ayooo om


Wakakakaka... bak fiber buat karantinanya ya om don.. hahahaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wakakakaka... bak fiber buat karantinanya ya om don.. hahahaha


Kaga ommm.. beneran di gedein di fiber

----------


## wen

> @om wen, ikan dr om joe koi nii..


Trims infonya om.

----------


## fajarhto

> Aku jg khusus extreme pake bak fiber aja nih om... ayooo om


Senasib om ... pk bak karantina 2ton ..flow 5000 .. Huahaha ... kalo taruh dikolam pada mabok ntar semuanya..
Ayo daftarkan ikannya om rotkiv ...

----------


## Rotkiv

> Kaga ommm.. beneran di gedein di fiber


Ahahahaha.. macak cihh.. 




> Senasib om ... pk bak karantina 2ton ..flow 5000 .. Huahaha ... kalo taruh dikolam pada mabok ntar semuanya..
> Ayo daftarkan ikannya om rotkiv ...


Kenapa pada mabok kalo dikolam om? Gedein dl smpe 40 cm ya baru cemplung.. hihi

----------


## GRiffiN

Ikutan daftar yah:




Nama Ikan : Dacroner
Jenis : Karashi
Farm : Sakai
Size : 26cm
Dealer : Samurai
Harga Beli : Rp 1.500.000,-

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap Terakhir:


Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai a.k.a Tompel Tiny* dan *Karashi Sakai a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut a.k.a DonoEmon*Fung Griffin : *Karashi Sakai a.k.a Dacroner* 

Total 5 ekor. 45 to go

----------


## GRiffiN

Saya update dengan kasi link ke postingan yang waktu daftar, supaya gampang dilihat ikan yang didaftarkan seperti apa tanpa perlu cari page per page 

Dan supaya menambah fun nya kontes extreme ini, kalau bisa ikan dikasi nama.. but please no hard feeling, just for fun

----------


## fajarhto

> Rekap Terakhir:
> 
> 
> Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai a.k.a Tompel Tiny* dan *Karashi Sakai a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut a.k.a DonoEmon*Fung Griffin : *Karashi Sakai a.k.a Dacroner* 
> 
> Total 5 ekor. 45 to go


Om fung ... 
2.Fajarhto : Karashi Sakai a.k.a Thole

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap Terakhir:


Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny* dan *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thloe*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Fung Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*

Total 5 ekor. 45 to go

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Rekap Terakhir:
> 
> 
> Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny* dan *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thloe*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Fung Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*
> 
> Total 5 ekor. 45 to go


daftar dong :

5. Karashi Sakai : ameri dan jacky-O

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> daftar dong :
> 
> 5. Karashi Sakai : ameri dan jacky-O


mana fotonya om slamet ??

----------


## filbert

Daftar juga chagoi ginrin ogata 26 cm, foto nyusul ya

----------


## Elecson

Daftar Karashi Sakai. Photo, ukuran dan nama nyusul.

----------


## filbert

Jenis: Chagoi Ginrin
Farm: Ogata
Ukuran: 26 cm
Dealer: JKC
Harga: 1.1 Juta

----------


## david_pupu

daftar karashi sakai 25 cm  nama si Bejo 

dealer = samurai 

harga 1.5  juta 

foto nyusul '

----------


## Tiny

Karashi sakai 1, size : 25.5 cm
harga : 1.5 jt, dealer : joe koi
Nickname : Deadspot


Karashi sakai 2, size : 26 cm
harga : 1.5 jt, dealer : joe koi
Nickname : Kopassus22

----------


## PrinZe

Ikutan daftar om



jenis  : karashi (nama si professor)
farm  : marusei
harga : 1jt
dealer : tomodachi
ukuran: 22cm

----------


## fajarhto

Om fung koreksi donk ..
2.Fajarhto : Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole .... bukan Thloe ..

----------


## GRiffiN

@fajarhto: Siap om.

Rekap Terakhir:


Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny* dan *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Fung Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm* Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot dan Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kapassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun* 

Total 9 ekor. 41 to go

----------


## asnanto

Mau ikutan juga.....



Jenis : karashi
Farm : sakai
Harga : 1.500.000
Dealer : joekoi
Nick : moshi moshi

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Ikut Daftar,
[IMG][/IMG]
Nama Ikan : Donlemon
Jenis : Karashi
Farm : Sakai
Size : 28cm
Dealer : Joe Koi
Harga : Rp 1.5Jt

[IMG][/IMG]
Nama Ikan : Lemon Frosty
Jenis : Karashi
Farm : Sakai
Size : 27cm
Dealer : Joe Koi
Harga : Rp 1.5Jt

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Rekap :



Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny* dan *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Fung Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot dan Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kapassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*
     8.  Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon dan Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*

Total 11 ekor, 39 to go

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap :



Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny* dan *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Fung Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot dan Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size under 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon dan Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty* 
Total 14 ekor, 36 to go

----------


## david_pupu

daftar karashi sakai 25 cm  nama si Bejo 

dealer = samurai 

harga 1.5  juta

----------


## asnanto

> Rekap :
> 
> 
> 
> Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny* dan *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Fung Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot dan Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size under 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon dan Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty* 
> Total 14 ekor, 36 to go


fung sory lupa update sizenya, ukuran sekarang 25cm thanks.....

----------


## Rotkiv

Bedeuhh di domonasi rombongan karashi sakai ni.. 
 :: 
Yg Konishi malah belom ada muncul..

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Fung, si Ameri dan Jacky O blm dimasukinya daftar  :Rapture:  :Rapture:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Fung, si Ameri dan Jacky O blm dimasukinya daftar


fotonya belum... yg naked yaaa

----------


## Elecson

Pagi pagi jangan naked Om Dony. Nanti masuk angin. Hehehe

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap :



Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny* dan *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Fung Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot* dan *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon* dan *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo* 


Total 13 ekor, 37 to go 



@om as: sip uda di update

@om slamet: iya tunggu pic nya dari om baru saya update yah.

----------


## LDJ

Ikutann ngantri..
Karashi sakai 25cm (di foto pakai ember diameter 30cm..ga sempat bongkar bak ukur)
A.k.a HajiLulung
Dealer Joe Koi Center

Que Sera Sera..see u guys at 80

----------


## fajarhto

> Ikutann ngantri..
> Karashi sakai 25cm (di foto pakai ember diameter 30cm..ga sempat bongkar bak ukur)
> A.k.a HajiLulung
> Dealer Joe Koi Center
> 
> Que Sera Sera..see u guys at 80


Ini yg di daftarkan ikannya apa embernya om leo?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

hai teman2 ... boleh ganti pasukan gaa ya... ? hehehehe

----------


## dedigouw

> hai teman2 ... boleh ganti pasukan gaa ya... ? hehehehe


Harusnya boleh donk om, kan belum tutup pendaftaran... :: 
Pendapat pribadi om...

----------


## dedigouw

Ikutan Om...

Karashi Sakai 25cm aka Sumo
Dealer RGK - Rp 1,5jt




Benigoi Sakai 28cm aka Giant
Dealer RGK - Rp 1,5jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ikutan Om...
> 
> Karashi Sakai 25cm aka Sumo
> Dealer RGK - Rp 1,5jt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benigoi Sakai 28cm aka Giant
> Dealer RGK - Rp 1,5jt


Pasukan kamikaze nihhh... kerennn

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Fung,
Ini kontestannya :

JACKY-O
Size : 30 cm
Karashi Sakai
JOE KOI Centre

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

AMERI
Size : 23 cm
Karashi Sakai
JOE KOI Center

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## dedigouw

> Pasukan kamikaze nihhh... kerennn


Pasukan Berani Hiduppp om... ::

----------


## fajarhto

> hai teman2 ... boleh ganti pasukan gaa ya... ? hehehehe


Gak boleh om ..kecuali ada yg mau take over sebelum penutupan .. Huahaha ..

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap :



Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Fung Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Next ?


Total 18 ekor, 32 to go

----------


## GRiffiN

> hai teman2 ... boleh ganti pasukan gaa ya... ? hehehehe


Gak boleh.. kecium bau2 tidak enaknya uda hahahaha..

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

permisi cb ikutan.
karashi Sakai 30cm aka si ucil
dealer rgk
hrg 1,5jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Gak boleh.. kecium bau2 tidak enaknya uda hahahaha..


kebanyakan sakai ni pasukan... mau ganti Marusei 1 ajahhhh... koko fung yg ganteng boleh yaaaaa

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Udah daftar 1 lg aja OM DL.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Udah daftar 1 lg aja OM DL.


1 orang max 2 ... makanya kyknya mau tuker pasukan... hahahha

----------


## LDJ

> Ini yg di daftarkan ikannya apa embernya om leo?


Modus ini om hehehe..lagi trend
Kaya jurus tukar pasangannya om DL

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Modus ini om hehehe..lagi trend
> Kaya jurus tukar pasangannya om DL


tuker pasukan ... lu mah pasangan2 mulu...  ::

----------


## LDJ

> tuker pasukan ... lu mah pasangan2 mulu...


tuker pasangan laah..
klo tuker pasukan kan udah jelas lo ga boleh, sampai detik ini ga ada yang setuju  :Bump2:

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap :



Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Fung Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*Next ?

----------


## fajarhto

> 1 orang max 2 ... makanya kyknya mau tuker pasukan... hahahha


Ayo ..dah langsung jual ikannya om dl biar bisa tukar ... First come first serve pm ke om dony ..
Hanya boleh yg size terbesar yg ditukar.. mohon approvalnya pak ketua..

----------


## GRiffiN

Hahaha.. iya om fajar.. kalau di tuker yang size terbesar sih gpp..

Btw.. kalau 50 ekor bisa kekumpul apa yah? feeling2 sih 30-40 ekor max.

Atau tetap jalan kalau kuota gak terkumpul sampai akhir april ini?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Hahaha.. iya om fajar.. kalau di tuker yang size terbesar sih gpp..
> 
> Btw.. kalau 50 ekor bisa kekumpul apa yah? feeling2 sih 30-40 ekor max.
> 
> Atau tetap jalan kalau kuota gak terkumpul sampai akhir april ini?


Dapetlah om 50 ekor... ini kois om bukan forum biasa... haha

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Dapetlah om 50 ekor... ini kois om bukan forum biasa... haha


Kalo tidak dapet 50 ekor.... Bisa tuh nambah 1 orang ikut 3 ikan.... Hahaha :Israel:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Saya ikut 2, tapi ikan nya lagi cari, hahahaa, ikan nya uda pada di borong om Leo..

----------


## GRiffiN

> Kalo tidak dapet 50 ekor.... Bisa tuh nambah 1 orang ikut 3 ikan.... Hahaha


Nah setuju om, sudah ada yang siap daftar 3 hahaha

----------


## boedirawan

ikutttt, ikan minggu ini baru dating

----------


## Rotkiv

> ikutttt, ikan minggu ini baru dating


Wuii.. sampe keluarin ikan dl ya om bud.. hehe
karashi di kolam ud lewat size, nambah penghuni baru lg dunk yaa.. haha

----------


## 9KOI

Ikutan 2 ekor om, fotonya nyusul ya... Ikannya masih di kolam belum ketangkep :P

----------


## fajarhto

> Daftar pertamax karashi okawa 18cm foto menyusul sdh keburu masuk kolam harga 1.5jt





> Ikutan 2 ekor om, fotonya nyusul ya... Ikannya masih di kolam belum ketangkep :P




Om2.. agar pendaftarannya resmi, boleh di share foto ikan dgn ukuran, farm,dealer, harga dan juga aliasnya/nama ikannya .. ntar keburu lewat 30cm om

----------


## boedirawan

> Wuii.. sampe keluarin ikan dl ya om bud.. hehe
> karashi di kolam ud lewat size, nambah penghuni baru lg dunk yaa.. haha


hahhaha iyaa soalnya tuh asagi makannya banyak vic..

----------


## dedigouw

Maaf Om...

*Just info:
Saya masih ada Karashi Sakai uk. 28cm dealer RGK (kelebihan) kalau ada yg minat saya lepas di harga Rp 1jt saja, hub via WA 0817797333...thx.*

 ::

----------


## 9KOI

Baru ketangkep 1 om, size 26 orenji ogon anakan sendiri a.k.a UPS  ::

----------


## 9KOI



----------


## fajarhto

Wah mulai bervariasi nii ...

----------


## Elecson

Jenis: Karashi
Farm: Sakai
Size: 20cm
Nama: Lele 2

----------


## 9KOI

Waduhh lawannya karashi semua  ::  Ogon dikasih fur gak om Don?

----------


## Elecson

Uang daftar transfer kemana?

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Uang daftar transfer kemana?


Sabar Om, liat dulu jumlah pendaftar nya... sampai 50 ikan tidak? :Pray2:

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Fung Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele*Next ?

----------


## fajarhto

> Waduhh lawannya karashi semua  Ogon dikasih fur gak om Don?


Yg platinum dan benigoi belum keluar nii ...

----------


## asnanto

> Yg platinum dan benigoi belum keluar nii ...


Benigoi kan dah ada om fajar.....punya om dedigouw

----------


## Dony Lesmana

frosbites takut ya ?? ga ikutan nihhh :Laser:

----------


## 9KOI

Satu lg om... Mukashi ogon size 25 aka USB

----------


## frostbitez

> frosbites takut ya ?? ga ikutan nihhh


 :Help:  takut nih

----------


## 9KOI

Om han klo ikut minimal harus kasih fur 10 cm  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> takut nih


You should be...

----------


## fajarhto

> Benigoi kan dah ada om fajar.....punya om dedigouw


Huahaha .. iya bener .. kurang banyak ni..

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Fung Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele*Next ?

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Daftar om 

Karashi Sakai
Om Joe 
Harga 1.25 jta

Size 15CM

[IMG][/IMG]



Karashi Sakai
Om Joe 
Harga 1.25 jta

Size 15CM

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

1. AKA Anak Kingkong 1
2. AKA Anak Kingkong 2

----------


## frostbitez

Dikasi laporan di rumah anak singkong dr om joe ilang 1 dr 7 om tri...masuk bd
Mudah2an selamet

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

wasu.. mudah2x an selamat om

pada saudaraan semua ni karashi nya 

heheee, karashi nya paling kecil ni

----------


## frostbitez

Sama kok om tri size 15 an
Lawan dony buat ap gede2...gak seru

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Sama kok om tri size 15 an
> Lawan dony buat ap gede2...gak seru


Hahahaa.. seremm

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2*Next ?

----------


## Glenardo

DAftar 2 ekor atas nama Indra Ice Alsut 

Sakai Karashi dan Sakai Benigoi..Dealer RGK.

Foto menyusul...

Salam

----------


## fajarhto

> DAftar 2 ekor atas nama Indra Ice Alsut 
> 
> Sakai Karashi dan Sakai Benigoi..Dealer RGK.
> 
> Foto menyusul...
> 
> Salam


Om glen, agar resmi pendaftarannya ditunggu foto dan info lainnya ...

Who's next ?

----------


## Glenardo

Titipan dari Om Ice yang gaptek

Karasi Sakai 
Dealer RGK
Size : 27 cm
Harga 1,5 jt
Nick Name : Magnum 1
Keeper: Indra Ice 
Lokasi : Alam Sutra Magnolia

----------


## Glenardo

Titipan dari Om Ice yang gaptek

Benigoi  Sakai 
Dealer RGK
Size : 28 cm
Harga 1,5 jt
Nick Name : Magnum 2
Keeper: Indra Ice 
Lokasi : Alam Sutra Magnolia

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2*Next ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

lapor.. yang tiny tomp[el sdh 37 cm sekarang... grow 7 cm dalam 2 minggu

----------


## Slametkurniawan

DIS... Tdk sesuai aturan.




> lapor.. yang tiny tomp[el sdh 37 cm sekarang... grow 7 cm dalam 2 minggu

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> DIS... Tdk sesuai aturan.


makanya dikasih makan om

----------


## GRiffiN

Harapannya sih bisa di dis supaya bisa ganti personel.

Hahaha.. tetap gk dikasi ganti personel.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

setuju om Slamet, Dis.. hahaha
Keputusan event director Kois harus di patuhin.. wkwkwk

----------


## frostbitez

dony gitu loh yg ngukur...dulu uenogate under 30 aja dibilang 40an

----------


## Ady

ikutannn...golden koi, marusei, 29cm, 1.5jt, aka Donche

----------


## dedigouw

> ikutannn...golden koi, marusei, 29cm, 1.5jt, aka Donche


Mantappp Karashi Marusei nya Om Ady...
Pantesann Om DL ngebet mau gantii...
 ::

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2*Ady : *Karashi Marusei 29cm a.k.a Donche*Next ?

----------


## fajarhto

Belum pernah terjadi di dunia koi pertarungan yang unik dan istimewa.
Inginkah kita menjadi bagian dari keunikan ini? ...Segeralah mendaftarkan gacoannya disini.. 
Ingat ini KC Extreme persembahan dari koi-s untuk koi-s...

----------


## Elecson

Mantap Karashi Om Ady

----------


## Ady

Msh kalah gede ama yg laen om
Anyway thanks om dedigouw n om elecson

----------


## Ady

titipan dari Om Jimmy..benigoi / 28cm / Koi Palace (LJ) / Rp 900rb / aka: Quinnos

----------


## Ady



----------


## kerogawa

> ikutannn...golden koi, marusei, 29cm, 1.5jt, aka Donche


beli marusei di mana ya om?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

boleh tuker ga nihhhhh ??? :Noidea:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

22 ekor to go... ayo sapa lagi ???

ini griffin cuma seekor ?? mana menang lawat alsut ??

----------


## Ady

Golden om...

----------


## GRiffiN

> 22 ekor to go... ayo sapa lagi ???
> 
> ini griffin cuma seekor ?? mana menang lawat alsut ??


iya nih.. pelor nya cuma ada 1 yang cakep.

gak menang kalau pake ganti amunisi :P

----------


## Dony Lesmana

yg dari sunter plg ok lah...

----------


## kerogawa

> yg dari sunter plg ok lah...


dari sunter siapa om dealer nya? yg marusei mksd nya?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Denger-denger sih, ada yang sudah tumbang hari ini. Akibat overfeeding.
Akibat grow 10 cm dalam 2 minggu.

----------


## david_pupu

hahhh serius  :Cry:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> hahhh serius


Setting standardnya terlalu tinggi, Om David.

----------


## filbert

Buset dah 10 cm dalam 2 minggu

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Denger-denger sih, ada yang sudah tumbang hari ini. Akibat overfeeding.
> Akibat grow 10 cm dalam 2 minggu.


Tumbang seperti apa Om Slamet?

----------


## asnanto

> Tumbang seperti apa Om Slamet?


Tumbang ya nyungsep capt.....hehehehe

----------


## GRiffiN

> dari sunter siapa om dealer nya? yg marusei mksd nya?


Yang sakai... dony-membara distributornya  ::

----------


## ismail02

Siap ikutan om. Cuman foto ikan nyusul om

----------


## fajarhto

> Siap ikutan om. Cuman foto ikan nyusul om


Biar resmi pendaftarannya ..ditunggu foto dan info ikannya.. 2e yah om .. 

Ayo siapa menyusul...

----------


## ismail02

ismail02 : karashi sakai 28 cm a.k.a Kabayan..
harga 1,5 jt. Samurai koi bandung

----------


## ismail02



----------


## ismail02



----------


## Rotkiv

Wah tinggal 2 hari lg ya.. 
Masi kurang ni kayaknya pasukannya..

----------


## filbert

Ayoo pada daftarrr  ::

----------


## fajarhto

> Wah tinggal 2 hari lg ya.. 
> Masi kurang ni kayaknya pasukannya..


Ayo om .. keluarkan koinya ...

----------


## ismail02

[URL=http://s577.photobucket.com/user/ismail1179/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04-27%2009.54.00_zpsenidndhy.jpg.html][IMG]http://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss211/ismail1179/Mobile%20U

----------


## ismail02

[IMG][URL=http://s577.photobucket.com/user/ismail1179/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04-27%2009.54.00_zpsenidndhy.jpg.html]

----------


## ismail02



----------


## LDJ

> Tumbang seperti apa Om Slamet?


kaya pesawat stall om haha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ayoo siapa lagi ???   kita jalan aja ya dengan apa yg ada ?

----------


## LDJ

> ayoo siapa lagi ??? kita jalan aja ya dengan apa yg ada ?


udah berapa ekor sekarang om ?

----------


## LDJ

29 ekor yah ?

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> ayoo siapa lagi ???   kita jalan aja ya dengan apa yg ada ?


Maju jalan Om Dony, gak pake mundur lagi.... Uang pendaftaran berapa ya jadinya?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Maju jalan Om Dony, gak pake mundur lagi.... Uang pendaftaran berapa ya jadinya?


Cukup Rp 200.000 saja.. tks om

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Nambahin 1 biar 30 ekor mukasi ogon okawa 15 cm an foto menyusul...

----------


## GRiffiN

Saya sih ayuk saja 30 ekor  :: 

Punya bro mikaelsebastian serem nih mukasi ogonnya, calon gc.

----------


## 9KOI

Wihhh suhu ngefur euy... 15 cm kaga bakal masuk BD ya?  ::

----------


## fajarhto

Rekapnya om fung..

----------


## ismail02

Udah berapa ekor yang ikut om..
Biaya pendftaran dikumpuln di siapa om.
Thqs

----------


## Ady

Jalan teruss dunk kc nya...

----------


## fajarhto

> ayoo siapa lagi ???   kita jalan aja ya dengan apa yg ada ?


Setuju, jalan terus...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

kita jalan nihhh ??

----------


## dedigouw

> kita jalan nihhh ??


Siap Lanjottt om....

----------


## filbert

Lanjuttttttttt

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Nambahin 1 biar 30 ekor mukasi ogon okawa 15 cm an foto menyusul...


foto:

----------


## Gunche

Lanjuuuttt

----------


## PrinZe

> Lanjuuuttt


Mengerikan pelor2nya om gunche

----------


## PrinZe

> ayoo siapa lagi ???   kita jalan aja ya dengan apa yg ada ?


Setuju. Tarikkkk mang!!!

----------


## Gto919

susulan karashi sakai 27-28 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ok kt lanjut yaaaa... tolong yg tugas merekap direkap sampai maksimal pendaftaran hari ini... tks

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2*Ady : *Karashi Marusei 29cm a.k.a Donche*Jimmy : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos*Ismail02 : *Karashi*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm*Next ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ini frostbites kaga ikut ??  hmmmm

----------


## fajarhto

No. 31 gto919 a.k.a Kumis

----------


## ismail02

No. 29 ismail02 Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Rekap :
> 
>  
> Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2*Ady : *Karashi Marusei 29cm a.k.a Donche*Jimmy : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos*Ismail02 : *Karashi*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm*Next ?


Buset baru nyadar itu lawan2 ud 25 cm up ....cilaka2...start di urutan bontot...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Buset baru nyadar itu lawan2 ud 25 cm up ....cilaka2...start di urutan bontot...


Om Mikael mau ngefur ya

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Om Mikael mau ngefur ya


wah ngejek ini......eh mukasi ogon gue namain ichinose...

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2*Ady : *Karashi Marusei 29cm a.k.a Donche*Jimmy : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Next ?

----------


## Ady

wahh kejadian..punya gw tadi pagi lompat di makan kucing

----------


## Ady

kalo masih bisa daftar, sorry baru sempet upload..hehehe
ini ada titipan upload dari om Jimmy 007 / ogon F1 / good one koi Srby / 28cm / 500rb

----------


## GRiffiN

> wahh kejadian..punya gw tadi pagi lompat di makan kucing


Doanya han serem nih  :: , daftarin 1 lagi bro.

Rekap :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2*Ady : *Karashi Marusei 29cm a.k.a Donche*Jimmy : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm*Next ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Karena sdh ada kesepakatan diperpanjang dan tetap dilanjutkan... maka :

1. Pendaftaran maksimal tgl 10 mei 2015

2. Jika ada yang mati sebelum tgl 10 mei boleh mengganti pasukan.

Terima kasih

----------


## jimmy 007

Om Adi, makasih ya udah daftarin Ogon F1 Good one koi nya...tlg kasih namanya : Ogon aka Giant

----------


## jimmy 007

Waahh...aka Giant udah ada yg punya, ganti jd Ogon aka along aja deh...

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2*Ady : *Karashi Marusei 29cm a.k.a Donche (R.I.P - Boleh Ganti Ikan)*Jimmy : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant*Next ?

----------


## frostbitez

ogon izumiya...size 20an cm kata om lukas
dealer ludokoi harga 1.5jt
tadi baru sampe lompat dr bak karantina cm ga sampe koit, pertanda baik  :Biggrin1:

----------


## hasan hadi

Karasi sakai 25 cm 
harga 1.5 jt dony koi farm  hahahhahah

----------


## interisti

33. Ikutan daftar Interisti : 30 cm karashi sakai a.k.a icardi from dony lesmana farm. Foto nyusul besok

----------


## david_pupu

Bantu upload.  Doitsu karashi  size 30 cm. Marusei. Golden koi  harga 1.5 juta.

Atas nama om ady

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap Final :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2*Jimmy : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm* 

Total 34 kontestan, gentlement.. lets start your engine

----------


## Rotkiv

Wah frostbitez jadinya pake ogon. 
Rhama ga turun ni..

----------


## 9KOI

Ogonnya bagus euy

----------


## GRiffiN

*T*otal 34 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 

Btw.. uang pendaftaran siapa yang pegang yah?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 33. Ikutan daftar Interisti : 30 cm karashi sakai a.k.a icardi from dony lesmana farm. Foto nyusul besok





> *T*otal 34 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 
> 
> Btw.. uang pendaftaran siapa yang pegang yah?


Om Fung.. yg punya om hendra tolong dimasukin aja.. susah menang ini jd biar genap 35 org.. nambah2in hadiah.. uang pendaftaran om fung aja yg pegang yaa.. tks

----------


## fajarhto

No. Rek nya om fung...

----------


## GRiffiN

> Om Fung.. yg punya om hendra tolong dimasukin aja.. susah menang ini jd biar genap 35 org.. nambah2in hadiah.. uang pendaftaran om fung aja yg pegang yaa.. tks


Ok sip bro:

Rekap Final :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2*Jimmy : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm (Foto Menyusul) 

Total 35 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 





> No. Rek nya om fung...


Semua peserta bisa transfer uangnya ke rek BCA ini yah: A/N Sumardi, no: 27777-28888

Kalau memungkinkan transfernya dikasi berita user/nicknya di kois yah, supaya bisa di update kesini.

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Sy ud transfer ya mohon d cek

----------


## Elecson

Saya sudah transfer mohon di check. By the way No. Rek Om Fung keren sekali.

----------


## fajarhto

> Saya sudah transfer mohon di check. By the way No. Rek Om Fung keren sekali.


Isinya yang keren om .

----------


## ismail02

> Ok sip bro:
> 
> Rekap Final :
> 
>  
> Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2*Jimmy : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm (Foto Menyusul) 
> 
> Total 35 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 
> 
> ...


Biaya pendaftarannya msh tetep 200rb om. Atau nambah nih..

----------


## GRiffiN

> Sy ud transfer ya mohon d cek





> Biaya pendaftarannya msh tetep 200rb om. Atau nambah nih..





> Saya sudah transfer mohon di check. By the way No. Rek Om Fung keren sekali.


Hello om.. biaya pendaftaran jadi 200rb yah, om dony ada jelasin di page 6, jadi ada kekurangan 100rb yah untuk om Andrie dan Elecson.

Om davit.. no reknya hoki pas random number dapatnya begitu

----------


## Elecson

Om Fung sudah saya transfer lagi. Sorry kemarin bacanya biaya pendataran yang di halaman 1.
Om Fajarta berupa sih isinya Rek Om Fung pasti keren juga. Hehehe

----------


## mikaelsebastian

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
12/05 12:14:19
Ke 2777728888
SUMARDI
Rp. 200,000.00
mikaelsebastian
Ref 012121418901

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap Final :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner** (Paid)*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele* *(Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose** (Paid)*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007 : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos** (Paid)*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant** (Paid)*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm (Foto Menyusul) 

Total 35 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 

Semua peserta bisa transfer uangnya ke rek BCA ini yah: A/N Sumardi, no: 27777-28888

Kalau memungkinkan transfernya dikasi berita user/nicknya di kois yah, supaya bisa di update kesini.

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap Final :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner** (Paid)*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo* * (Paid)*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele* *(Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose** (Paid)*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007 : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos** (Paid)*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant** (Paid)*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm (Foto Menyusul) 

Total 35 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 

Semua peserta bisa transfer uangnya ke rek BCA ini yah: A/N Sumardi, no: 27777-28888

Kalau memungkinkan transfernya dikasi berita user/nicknya di kois yah, supaya bisa di update kesini.

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Ud dibayar kurangan 100rb. Sori sy baca yg hal1

----------


## GRiffiN

> Ud dibayar kurangan 100rb. Sori sy baca yg hal1


Gpp bro  :: 

Rekap Final :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner**  (Paid)*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot* *(Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22* *(Paid)*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo* * (Paid)*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil* *(Paid)*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele* *(Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose** (Paid)*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007 : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos** (Paid)*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant** (Paid)*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm (Foto Menyusul)

Total 35 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 

Semua peserta bisa transfer uangnya ke rek BCA ini yah: A/N Sumardi, no: 27777-28888

Kalau memungkinkan transfernya dikasi berita user/nicknya di kois yah, supaya bisa di update kesini.

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Om Fung, mohon di check.... saya sudah transfer utk 2 peseta KC Extreme ya :Pray2:

----------


## Gto919

transfer nya berapa duit ya...? 100rb? or berubah?...

----------


## Gunche

> transfer nya berapa duit ya...? 100rb? or berubah?...


200rb Om...

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap Final :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner**  (Paid)*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot* *(Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22* *(Paid)*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty* *(Paid)*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo* * (Paid)*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil* *(Paid)*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele* *(Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose** (Paid)*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007 : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos** (Paid)*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant** (Paid)*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm (Foto Menyusul) 

Total 35 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 

Semua peserta bisa transfer uangnya ke rek BCA ini yah: A/N Sumardi, no: 27777-28888

Kalau memungkinkan transfernya dikasi berita user/nicknya di kois yah, supaya bisa di update kesini.

----------


## filbert

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
15/05 15:30:36
Ke 2777728888
SUMARDI
Rp. 200,000.00
kc extreme filbert
Ref 015153035760

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Saya uda transfer 400 Ribu y, Bukti saya BBM Ke om DL

----------


## ipaul888

masih boleh daftar nga om dony?

----------


## ipaul888

berhubung masih blum banyak yang bayar

----------


## Elecson

Saya masih ganti pemain?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Dear all... pendaftaran sdh ditutup yaa.. kita cm tinggal tunggu biaya pendaftaran dr peserta .. maximal 31 mei.. tks

----------


## ipaul888

seru nih, berani jujur ya ikan yg sama sampai 80 cm

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap Final :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner**  (Paid)*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm**  (Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot* *(Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22* *(Paid)*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty* *(Paid)*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo* * (Paid)*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil* *(Paid)*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele* *(Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1** (Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2** (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose** (Paid)*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007 : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos** (Paid)*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant** (Paid)*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm (Foto Menyusul) 

Total 35 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 

Semua peserta bisa transfer uangnya ke rek BCA ini yah: A/N Sumardi, no: 27777-28888

Kalau memungkinkan transfernya dikasi berita user/nicknya di kois yah, supaya bisa di update kesini.

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap Final :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny**           (Paid)*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite**          (Paid)*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole**          (Paid)*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner**  (Paid)*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm**  (Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot* *(Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22* *(Paid)*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty* *(Paid)*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo* * (Paid)*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil* *(Paid)*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS**            (Paid)*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB**            (Paid)*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele* *(Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1** (Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2**               (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1**             (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2**          (Paid)*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose** (Paid)*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007 : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos** (Paid)*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant** (Paid)*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm**           (Paid)*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm (Foto Menyusul) 

Total 35 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 

Semua peserta bisa transfer uangnya ke rek BCA ini yah: A/N Sumardi, no: 27777-28888

Kalau memungkinkan transfernya dikasi berita user/nicknya di kois yah, supaya bisa di update kesini.

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap Final :

 
Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny**           (Paid)*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite**          (Paid)*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole**          (Paid)*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner**  (Paid)*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm**  (Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot* *(Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22* *(Paid)*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty* *(Paid)*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo* * (Paid)*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil* *(Paid)*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS**            (Paid)*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB**            (Paid)*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele* *(Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1** (Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2**               (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1**             (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2**          (Paid)*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose** (Paid)*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007 : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos** (Paid)*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant** (Paid)*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm* *(Paid)*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm**           (Paid)*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm (Foto Menyusul) 

Total 35 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 

Semua peserta bisa transfer uangnya ke rek BCA ini yah: A/N Sumardi, no: 27777-28888

Kalau memungkinkan transfernya dikasi berita user/nicknya di kois yah, supaya bisa di update kesini.

----------


## frostbitez

g kok ga ada namanya fung
ogon izumiya izsusumuyah

----------


## GRiffiN

> g kok ga ada namanya fung
> ogon izumiya izsusumuyah


Ok bro.. Rekap Final :

Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny**           (Paid)*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite**          (Paid)*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole**          (Paid)*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner**  (Paid)*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm**  (Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot* *(Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22* *(Paid)*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty* *(Paid)*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo* * (Paid)*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil* *(Paid)*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS**            (Paid)*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB**            (Paid)*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele* *(Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1** (Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2**               (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1**             (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2**          (Paid)*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose** (Paid)*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007 : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos** (Paid)*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant** (Paid)*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm a.k.a Izsusumuyah* *(Paid)*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm**           (Paid)*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm (Foto Menyusul) 

Total 35 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 

Semua peserta bisa transfer uangnya ke rek BCA ini yah: A/N Sumardi, no: 27777-28888

Kalau memungkinkan transfernya dikasi berita user/nicknya di kois yah, supaya bisa di update kesini.

----------


## dedigouw

Konfirmasi pembayaran ya Om Fung
Untuk 2 ekor , thx.

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
20/05 17:16:15
Ke 2777728888
SUMARDI
Rp. 400,000.00
2ekr KC extreme
Ref 020171615532

----------


## GRiffiN

Ok bro.. Rekap Final :

Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny**           (Paid)*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite**          (Paid)*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole**          (Paid)*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner**  (Paid)*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm**  (Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot* *(Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22* *(Paid)*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty* *(Paid)*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo* * (Paid)*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo* *(Paid)*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant* *(Paid)*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil* *(Paid)*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS**            (Paid)*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB**            (Paid)*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele* *(Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1** (Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2**               (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1**             (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2**          (Paid)*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose** (Paid)*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007 : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos** (Paid)*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant** (Paid)*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm a.k.a Izsusumuyah* *(Paid)*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm**           (Paid)*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm (Foto Menyusul) 

Total 35 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 

Semua peserta bisa transfer uangnya ke rek BCA ini yah: A/N Sumardi, no: 27777-28888

Kalau memungkinkan transfernya dikasi berita user/nicknya di kois yah, supaya bisa di update kesini.

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap Final :

Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny**           (Paid)*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite**          (Paid)*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole**          (Paid)*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner**  (Paid)*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm**  (Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot* *(Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22* *(Paid)*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty* *(Paid)*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo* * (Paid)*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo* *(Paid)*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant* *(Paid)*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil* *(Paid)*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS**            (Paid)*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB**            (Paid)*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele* *(Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1** (Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2**               (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1**             (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2**          (Paid)*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose** (Paid)*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007 : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos** (Paid)*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant** (Paid)*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm a.k.a Izsusumuyah* *(Paid)*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm**           (Paid)*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm**           (Paid)*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm (Foto Menyusul) 

Total 35 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 

Semua peserta bisa transfer uangnya ke rek BCA ini yah: A/N Sumardi, no: 27777-28888

Kalau memungkinkan transfernya dikasi berita user/nicknya di kois yah, supaya bisa di update kesini.

----------


## ismail02

Sorry om bru sempet trasfer nih.y

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap Final :

Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny**           (Paid)*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite**          (Paid)*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole**          (Paid)*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner**  (Paid)*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm**  (Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot* *(Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22* *(Paid)*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun* *(Paid)*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty* *(Paid)*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo* * (Paid)*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo* *(Paid)*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant* *(Paid)*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil* *(Paid)*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS**            (Paid)*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB**            (Paid)*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele* *(Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1** (Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2**               (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1**             (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2**          (Paid)*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan* *(Paid)*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose** (Paid)*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007 : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos** (Paid)*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant** (Paid)*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm a.k.a Izsusumuyah* *(Paid)*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm**           (Paid)*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm**           (Paid)*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm (Foto Menyusul) 

Total 35 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 

Semua peserta bisa transfer uangnya ke rek BCA ini yah: A/N Sumardi, no: 27777-28888

Kalau memungkinkan transfernya dikasi berita user/nicknya di kois yah, supaya bisa di update kesini.

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap Final :

Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny**           (Paid)*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite**          (Paid)*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole**          (Paid)*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner**  (Paid)*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm**  (Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot* *(Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22* *(Paid)*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun* *(Paid)*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty* *(Paid)*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo* * (Paid)*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*[/B]* (Paid)*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo* *(Paid)*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant* *(Paid)*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil* *(Paid)*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS**            (Paid)*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB**            (Paid)*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele* *(Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1** (Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2**               (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1**             (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2**          (Paid)*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan* *(Paid)*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose** (Paid)*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*[/B]* (Paid)*Jimmy 007 : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos** (Paid)*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant** (Paid)*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm a.k.a Izsusumuyah* *(Paid)*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm**           (Paid)*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm**           (Paid)*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm (Foto Menyusul) 

Total 35 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 

Semua peserta bisa transfer uangnya ke rek BCA ini yah: A/N Sumardi, no: 27777-28888

Kalau memungkinkan transfernya dikasi berita user/nicknya di kois yah, supaya bisa di update kesini.

----------


## Gunche

Wkwkwkkwk sorry baru transfer skrg. Maklum baru gajian ya Om Griffin...
Berikut bukti transfer saya ya Om.

----------


## GRiffiN

Hohoho.. siap bro. Tinggal om s dan hendra.

Rekap Final :

Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny**           (Paid)*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite**          (Paid)*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole**          (Paid)*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon* * (Paid)*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner**  (Paid)*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm**  (Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot* *(Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22* *(Paid)*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun* *(Paid)*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty* *(Paid)*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo* * (Paid)*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*[/B]* (Paid)*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo* *(Paid)*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant* *(Paid)*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil* *(Paid)*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS**            (Paid)*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB**            (Paid)*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele* *(Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1** (Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2**               (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1**             (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2**          (Paid)*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan* *(Paid)*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose** (Paid)*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis** (Paid)*Jimmy 007 : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos** (Paid)*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant** (Paid)*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm a.k.a Izsusumuyah* *(Paid)*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm**           (Paid)*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm**           (Paid)*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm (Foto Menyusul) 

Total 35 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 

Semua peserta bisa transfer uangnya ke rek BCA ini yah: A/N Sumardi, no: 27777-28888

Kalau memungkinkan transfernya dikasi berita user/nicknya di kois yah, supaya bisa di update kesini.

----------


## filbert

> Wkwkwkkwk sorry baru transfer skrg. Maklum baru gajian ya Om Griffin...
> Berikut bukti transfer saya ya Om.


Transaksi mencurigakan, ini kayanya disadap sama ppatk hahahahaha

----------


## Gunche

> Transaksi mencurigakan, ini kayanya disadap sama ppatk hahahahaha


Hahahaha.... Ampun Bos BPR....jangan dilaporkan ya..... Please

----------


## dedigouw

Just update:  ::   :: 

*Karashi Now 40cm*



*Benigoi Now 42cm*

----------


## gizza

Mantap om dedi

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Just update:  
> 
> *Karashi Now 40cm*
> 
> 
> 
> *Benigoi Now 42cm*


Buset....gimana ngejarnya ini....😭

----------


## dedigouw

> Mantap om dedi


Tq om gizza  :: 




> Buset....gimana ngejarnya ini....😭


Kalau suhu mah pasti bisaa lah.. ::

----------


## david_pupu

> Just update:  
> 
> *Karashi Now 40cm*
> 
> 
> 
> *Benigoi Now 42cm*


Wah mantap om.  Punya saya baru 38.  Moga2 bisa ngejarrrr hehehe

----------


## frostbitez

> Buset....gimana ngejarnya ini....


pake jurus kucing drie...udah tau belom?  :Peep:  
rata2 udah 40-45cm yg batch ini
sante ogon g masih 20cm lebih nanti jg nyusul

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> pake jurus kucing drie...udah tau belom?  
> rata2 udah 40-45cm yg batch ini
> sante ogon g masih 20cm lebih nanti jg nyusul


Bah...... musti pasang foto ius dipinggir kolam buat motivasi koi biar rakus....

----------


## dedigouw

> pake jurus kucing drie...udah tau belom?  
> rata2 udah 40-45cm yg batch ini
> sante ogon g masih 20cm lebih nanti jg nyusul


Wahhh beda emang kalau juara bertahan..
 ::

----------


## GRiffiN

Rekap Final :

Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny**           (Paid)*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite**          (Paid)*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole**          (Paid)*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon* * (Paid)*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner**  (Paid)*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm**  (Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot* *(Paid)*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22* *(Paid)*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun* *(Paid)*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon* *(Paid)*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty* *(Paid)*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo* * (Paid)*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung*[/B]* (Paid)*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo* *(Paid)*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant* *(Paid)*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil* *(Paid)*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS**            (Paid)*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB**            (Paid)*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele* *(Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1** (Paid)*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2**               (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1**             (Paid)*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2**          (Paid)*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan* *(Paid)*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose** (Paid)*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis** (Paid)*Jimmy 007 : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos** (Paid)*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant** (Paid)*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm a.k.a Izsusumuyah* *(Paid)*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm**           (Paid)*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm**           (Paid)*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm (Foto Menyusul) *(Paid)* 

Total 35 kontestan, gentlemen.. lets start your engine 

Semua peserta bisa transfer uangnya ke rek BCA ini yah: A/N Sumardi, no: 27777-28888

Kalau memungkinkan transfernya dikasi berita user/nicknya di kois yah, supaya bisa di update kesini.

----------


## 9KOI

Muantap om dedi

----------


## ipaul888

semoga sukses

----------


## melange

Grownya superb om dedi..

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Update kebetulan nganggur jadi foto2 ikan:


Size :41 cm.

Pose 2



Susah nguber karasiii...cilaka...

----------


## frostbitez

beh mantaps g punya baru 30cm paling hahaha
denger2 udah ada yg 55-56cm tuh

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> beh mantaps g punya baru 30cm paling hahaha
> denger2 udah ada yg 55-56cm tuh


Wew.....serem dah....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Salah strategi yah om mikael

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Salah strategi yah om mikael


Kalah start om...

----------


## frostbitez

wkwkwk biarin ajah drie...g punya jg kalah start male pula makan takut2, td ukur br 35cm

----------


## GRiffiN

Update dari kolam hari ini:



1-2 Minggu lalu size 45.

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> wkwkwk biarin ajah drie...g punya jg kalah start male pula makan takut2, td ukur br 35cm


Santai bro....rejeki nga kemana hehehe..m

----------


## 9KOI

Iseng2 ikutan upload USB dan UPS 2-2nya baru 45cm... 70%male lagi...

----------


## frostbitez

Yg bawah keren om 9koi
Sayang hitamnya ga maruten yah pasti keren bgt jdnya

----------


## 9KOI

@om frostbite: wah gak bakal jadi maruten om hahaha... Klo dikerok bisa bersih gak ya?

----------


## frostbitez

> @om frostbite: wah gak bakal jadi maruten om hahaha... Klo dikerok bisa bersih gak ya?


coba tanya suhu2 dimari deh om andri...g ga ngerti ginian aseli hahaha
btw kc extreme cm penggembira nih
kayanya bener male td  iseng angkat lagi...body khas ogon yamabukinya udah mulai keliatan jelas  :Doh: 
size...keknya baru 40cm

----------


## frostbitez

kayanya body model gini agak sulit bs jumbo yah...tapi dr awal emang uda tau g bakal jd penggembira aja di even hahaha

----------


## filbert

Ogon tp yg bodynnya bulet begitu bukanya jarang ya. Aku suka bgt sih liat ogonnya, bagus ikannnya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> coba tanya suhu2 dimari deh om andri...g ga ngerti ginian aseli hahaha
> btw kc extreme cm penggembira nih
> kayanya bener male td  iseng angkat lagi...body khas ogon yamabukinya udah mulai keliatan jelas 
> size...keknya baru 40cm


Wah bisa RGC niiii

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Liat dari kepalanya... Spt early menopause yah.






> coba tanya suhu2 dimari deh om andri...g ga ngerti ginian aseli hahaha
> btw kc extreme cm penggembira nih
> kayanya bener male td  iseng angkat lagi...body khas ogon yamabukinya udah mulai keliatan jelas 
> size...keknya baru 40cm

----------


## frostbitez

> Ogon tp yg bodynnya bulet begitu bukanya jarang ya. Aku suka bgt sih liat ogonnya, bagus ikannnya


masa om fil...feeling sih susah gede ikan gini




> Wah bisa RGC niiii


bisa...bukan berarti bakal tolong jangan PHP ya




> Liat dari kepalanya... Spt early menopause yah.


iya udah kerutan di deket mata kebanyakan mikir kok perut ane gendut yah cowo padahal  :Sing:

----------


## h3ln1k

walah lah ogonnya makan apaan tuh bisa bagus gitu bodinya  :Thumb:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> masa om fil...feeling sih susah gede ikan gini
> 
> 
> 
> bisa...bukan berarti bakal tolong jangan PHP ya
> 
> 
> 
> iya udah kerutan di deket mata kebanyakan mikir kok perut ane gendut yah cowo padahal


ya uda kita angkat jadi RGC KC extreme skrg.... uda out ya dari kompetisi berarti... uda RGC

----------


## Dony Lesmana

52 cm... If You dont Believe... Please Come to alam sutra... :Peace:

----------


## phemonix

mantap buaget!!!

----------


## frostbitez

masa ga percaya sama suhu dony lesmana

----------


## GRiffiN

han..

30 -> 52 = 22
26 -> 55 = 29

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> han..
> 
> 30 -> 52 = 22
> 26 -> 55 = 29


ayo ayo yg sampe 60 cm.. klaim dulu hadiahnya... team verifikasi uda siap nihhhh...

----------


## LDJ

> 52 cm... If You dont Believe... Please Come to alam sutra...


Bocornya bisa rapih gituuu...

----------


## GRiffiN

Seharusnya next month sudah ada pemenang nih

----------


## Tiny

Deadspot          25.5 --> 53
Kopassus22       26 --> 56 cm

kopassus22 cepet panjang nih

----------


## david_pupu

Untuk Membuktikan betul 60 cm gimana om dony.  

Foto di bak ukur samping ada ukuran kah. Dan video juga ya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Untuk Membuktikan betul 60 cm gimana om dony.  
> 
> Foto di bak ukur samping ada ukuran kah. Dan video juga ya


Akan ada team verifikasi yg dtg ke lokasi om jika di jkt

----------


## Rhinopitecus roxellana

Kebanyakan peserta karashi disini lebih mirip kigoi yah karakternya

----------


## frostbitez

Dibius aja sampe teler taro di bak ukur kering

----------


## boedirawan

blum ada update lagi nih?

----------


## filbert

58 cm

----------


## ismail02

Size 52 ( sorry dadakan cuman pake camera HP om.)[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ismail02

[IMG][/IMG]  cuman di keep di bak fiber jd agak lambat kli ya jauh sama om om semua

----------


## fajarhto

> 58 cm


Mak! Gede be'eng , makannya di sendokin yah om fill

----------


## 9KOI

Wah hebat grownya om filbert  :Thumb:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> 58 cm


Buset...serem amat

----------


## ipaul888

> Bocornya bisa rapih gituuu...


Varietas baru om Leo, karadot ( karasi polkadot) lg d kembangbiakan sm breeder karadotgoi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Deadspot          25.5 --> 53
> Kopassus22       26 --> 56 cm
> 
> kopassus22 cepet panjang nih


Kopassus22 sering memanjang tanpa sebab bro

----------


## epoe

denger2 ada yg sudah 78cm ya .............farm maruyama

----------


## dedigouw

*update sisa 1 ekor Benigoi now 53cm*

----------


## Tiny



----------


## Tiny

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Tiny

kopassus22 membuktikan reputasinya masalah panjang-panjangan... uda 60 cm  :Rofl:

----------


## LDJ

Selamaatt om

----------


## asnanto

> kopassus22 membuktikan reputasinya masalah panjang-panjangan... uda 60 cm


Mantap Om Tiny........selamat ya, ronde pertama  :Clap2:

----------


## filbert

Mantab om Indra, congrats ya  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

mantapp om indra.... team verifikasi akan meluncur dalam waktu singkat

----------


## interisti

Mantab Om Tiny

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kopassus22 panjang Dan tegang, luar biasa....

----------


## Gunche

Selamat Om Tiny... Ayo segera di verifikasi ya Om Don...
Pastikan meteran bak ukurnya sesuai standar MUGI.

----------


## frostbitez

Kopassus22 memang memberi bukti bukan php

----------


## dedigouw

Wahhh...congratz suhu Indra... ::

----------


## GRiffiN

Salute.. congratz buat suhu indra.. start size sama, tetap kalah 3cm walaupun uda keluar semua kungfu.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om DL karashinya baru 45 cm ?

----------


## david_pupu

Ikutan update  48 cm male no hope hikss

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Update Karashi :
Saat ini baru berukuran 56 cm dan 50 cm....
Menyerah kalah dengan Om Tiny... Salut om....

----------


## LDJ

Update karashi a.k.a. HajiLulung baru 54 cm :whiteflag: round one..KO
Selamat buat kopassus23

----------


## fajarhto

Ancur..ancur .. naik cuma 10 cm

----------


## LDJ

[QUOTE=fajarhto;454527]Ancur..ancur .. naik cuma 10 cm/QUOTE]

Nanti kesusul klo kolam barunya udh jadi omm

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Numpang update 


50 cm

----------


## frostbitez

bedeh serem drie...ikan g masih 40an hahaha

----------


## david_pupu

bantu update om jimmy 

benigoi 50 cm 





ogon 48 cm

----------


## frostbitez

verifikasi ikan om tiny tadi 



sah juara tahap 1 ya size 61cm

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Wah Br mao ukur Bsk hari minggu

----------


## david_pupu

Selamat om TIny     :Lock1:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> verifikasi ikan om tiny tadi 
> 
> 
> 
> sah juara tahap 1 ya size 61cm


Mantab master tiny kagum hormat.....sy lempar anduk putih NYERAHHHH......

----------


## frostbitez

47cm doang hahaha

----------


## GRiffiN

Hadiah sebesar 40% dari 35 peserta (7jt) sudah di transfer ke bang tiny yah  ::

----------


## david_pupu

Uhuyyyyy asikkk

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Target next... Brp cm ?

----------


## david_pupu

80 cm dunkkk

----------


## ismail02

Haduh g bisa ikut ampe 80cm. Ikan tiba-tiba td pagi udah mengapun di pinggir kolam mengap2nya 5 menit sekali. Dan 1/2 jam dri itu tamat. Padahal diliat malmnya ikan nampak normal sehat lincah. Jd bingung kena penyakit apa tuh ikan.  :Noidea:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Saya terpaksa mengundurkan diri krn ikannya pungent pindah ke KOLAM super Om DL.
udah engga betah disiksa.

----------


## LDJ

[IMG][/IMG]

Budukan .. dasar ayam kurap..kodok bangkong..monyet kudis..petai goreng

----------


## bbongso

gak apa2 buduk2 dikit yg penting panjangnya  ::

----------


## frostbitez

Gile itu jenis baru yah om leyo
Budugoi

----------


## LDJ

> gak apa2 buduk2 dikit yg penting panjangnya


Namana juga extreme om..cuma lihat bone structure aja modalnya




> Gile itu jenis baru yah om leyo
> Budugoi


Gile emang..ini nih ikan yg dianterin sendiri sm suhu #youcannotmentionHIM, mestinya gua sadar dari awal hahahaha

----------


## frostbitez

Hahaha...lu kira2 aja kl ud sampe dianterin

----------


## fajarhto

Huahaha ... Selesai penjurian di goreng ini mah

----------


## asnanto

Hehehe....keberatan nama ini om leo......lulung  :Bump2:

----------


## 9KOI

UPS 62cm

----------


## 9KOI

USB 59cm

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> USB 59cm






Test bantu upload 9koi punya
Untuk link video, klik at pict

----------


## h3ln1k

> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Budukan .. dasar ayam kurap..kodok bangkong..monyet kudis..petai goreng



kena DBD om ikannya?  ::

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> UPS 62cm





Test upload video 9koi punya
Link video. , klik on pict

----------


## LDJ

> gak apa2 buduk2 dikit yg penting panjangnya





> kena DBD om ikannya?


Virus zika om haha

----------


## Tiny

kopassus 22  72 cm


deadspot 65 cm



dengan berat hati mengundurkan diri karena tempat tinggalnya akan dikeringkan.

----------


## majin91

> kopassus 22  72 cm
> 
> 
> deadspot 65 cm
> 
> 
> 
> dengan berat hati mengundurkan diri karena tempat tinggalnya akan dikeringkan.


wah padahal 8 cm lagi tuh om Tiny  :Doh:

----------


## Tiny

apa boleh buat jin, kena penertiban  :Wacko:

----------


## asnanto

> apa boleh buat jin, kena penertiban


Elu gaulnya sih sama satpol pp.....

----------


## LDJ

> gak apa2 buduk2 dikit yg penting panjangnya


Kopassus22 + deadspot buduk ini klo memang rejekinya, bisa diteruskan KCnya ga oleh pemilik baru ?

----------


## Glenardo

Apa sudah ada yang nembus 80 cm?

----------


## LDJ

Masih kurang 0.5 cm lagi

----------


## david_pupu

Siapa aja nih yg masih exsis ikut kc ikannya

----------


## LDJ

saya dulu deh yang update..hehehe

Rekap Final :


Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Tompel Tiny*Dony Lesmana : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Frostwhite*Fajarhto : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Thole*Gunche : *Chagoi Ijo Lumut 14.5cm a.k.a DonoEmon*Griffin : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Dacroner*Filbert : *Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 26cm*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 25.5cm a.k.a Deadspot*Tiny : *Karashi Sakai 26cm a.k.a Kopassus22*PrinZe : *Karashi Marusei 22cm a.k.a ProfGun*Asnanto : *Karashi Sakai size 25cm a.k.a Moshi Moshi*Bayuadhi737 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Donlemon*Bayuadhi737  *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Lemon Frosty*David_pupu : *Karasahi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Bejo*LDJ : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a HajiLulung** (GUGUR-pindah pemilik)*Dedigouw : *Karashi Sakai 25cm a.k.a Sumo*Dedigouw : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Giant*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a JACKY-O*Slametkurniawan : *Karashi Sakai 23cm a.k.a Ameri*Andrie_dimiharja : *Karashi Sakai 30cm a.k.a Ucil*9KOI : *Ogon Orenji 26cm a.k.a UPS*9KOI:* Ogon Mukashi 25cm a.k.a USB*Elecson : *Karashi Sakai 20cm a.k.a Lele*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-1*Tri Wisnu Whardana : *Karashi Sakai 15cm a.k.a KS-2*Indra Ice : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Magnum 1*Indra Ice : *Benigoi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Magnum 2*Ismail02 : *Karashi Sakai 28cm a.k.a Kabayan*Mikaelsebastian : *Mukashi Ogon Okawa 15cm a.k.a Ichinose*Gto919 : *Karashi Sakai 27cm a.k.a Kumis*Jimmy 007 : *Benigoi 28cm a.k.a Quinnos*Jimmy 007: *Ogon F1 28cm a.k.a Giant*Frostbitez : *Ogon Izumiya 20cm a.k.a Izsusumuyah*Hasan Hadi : *Karashi Sakai 25cm*Ady : *Karashi Marusei Doitsu 30cm*Interisti : Karashi Sakai 30cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Terima kasih om om semua atas masukannya... sepanjang hari memang saya diamkan sambil menampung input2 yg ada 
> 
> jadi demikian perubahan peraturannya menurut masukkann teman2
> 
> 1. Start awal max 25 cm per tanggal didaftarkan ( 1-30 april 2015 ). Harga max 1,5 jt
> 
> 2. Periode penjurian dibagi 2 yaitu
>     1. Siapa yg paling cepat menuju 60 cm itu menjadi pemenang chapter 1.
>        Hadiah chapter pertama adalah 40 % dari seluruh uang pendaftaran.
> ...


Masih lama ni cut off date nya 1mei 2017...
 Ada yg masih bertahan ??

----------


## david_pupu

Siapa aja nih yg ikannya masih bertahan  :Rofl:

----------


## david_pupu

Perjuangan akhir si Bejo. 
66 cm   
Udh bopeng nabrak. Sempat stroke pula  wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Jacky O
Size : 77 cm
Warnanya berubah jadi merah, apa namanya ya ?

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan



----------


## member88

yang lain ke mana ya ? apakah tidak survive atau sudah dijual ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ayo di update , biat ditutupppp,,,,

----------


## david_pupu

Tutup om udh  lewat batas waktu

----------

